# I need a CS handle



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 14, 2003)

If that's what you call the space under your User name that people tend to write silly things in...

Any suggestions?  Be nice!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 14, 2003)

Pet Handler

Pet Fancier

Exotic Pet Tamer

Pets R Me

Pet This


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 14, 2003)

EN World's Most Stalked


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 14, 2003)

2Xpost


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 14, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> ENWorld's Most Stalked




lol! 

I love it.

"what's this for?"
"the Puppy Revolutions"
"damn flash!"


AR


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 14, 2003)

"Reidanreht Atejd"

Or perhaps....

"Your Most Pleasant Dream...And Your Worst Nightmare."
(I think this one was a song lyric.     )


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

I got plenty o' Mojo

Djeta Pinkett-Smith

Champion of Monty

Make me laugh. NOW.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 14, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> I got plenty o' Mojo



 I like that better than mine...


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 14, 2003)

Ooh, I thought of more (although Henry's was pretty good).

"Fairy Princess"

or 

"Queen of Darkness"

(Depending upon your mood).


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 14, 2003)

you could go more literary obscure, with nods to your screen name:

"should be Thenardier"
"Marius is a priss"
"Rebellion Bad Girl"
"Victore Who?"

Or go with simple:

Cjommunity Sjuppoter


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Work?  Who me?



Most of the others are way better...


----------



## the Jester (Nov 15, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Cjommunity Sjuppoter




Okay, this one _so_ has my vote!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 15, 2003)

Vjolkswagon Djeta


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Vjolkswagon Djeta




Ah! Don't believe that Piratecat imposter! Wait...is that the real one this time?? Ahhhh!! Toooo many! 

Ajnd Djeta, djefinatly gjo wjith ajnything wjith sjome fjun jj's ijn tjhem.


----------



## Gnarlo (Nov 15, 2003)

Crunch or Fluff?


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 15, 2003)

Bow Before The Puppy!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 15, 2003)

Post or the puppy gets it


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 16, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Cjommunity Sjuppoter




 this wins imho

 subtle and, well, subtle.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2003)

remember you can change it if you don't like it.  Just try something out for a while, something may come to you.  

Oh, mine just has not come to me yet.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 16, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Oh, mine just has not come to me yet.




How about "Handy Man"?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 16, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> this wins imho
> 
> subtle and, well, subtle.





We have a winner!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> We have a winner!




Woohoo!! Do I win anything??


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> We have a winner!




 great. it works well. and now i wanna suggest "cjommunity sjupportier", but i have a habit of going over the top.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 16, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Woohoo!! Do I win anything??




A free frogurt!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 16, 2003)

Wish I could help, but last time I contributed to one of these threads my sense of humor was condemned by PC (Politically Correct?  You'd think so, but no...Piratecat) and supported with laughter via e-mail by KnowtheToe.  I shan't contribute again, I fear, despite the laudings of the Toe-meister.  I wish you all good luck in your search, dear Djeta, and a free frogurt for your trouble.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 17, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> A free frogurt!




Hmmmm.....Frogurt..


----------



## Berandor (Nov 17, 2003)

I had trouble finding me own CS title, but I would have gone with "Yes, that Djeda" 

Berandor


----------



## hong (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm kinda baffled at what the problem is.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 17, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm kinda baffled at what the problem is.



There is no problem.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> There is no problem.




There is no spjoon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> There is no spjoon.



 Njope njope! Yjou hjave tjo gjo ojverboard!

Tjhere ijs njo spjoon!


----------

